# DTG on Bella, Next Level Tanks



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm currently looking to move into DTG from heat transfer vinyl, but most of the shirts I sell are tanks - the Bella 8800 (65% polyester, 35% viscose) and the Next Level 6933 (50% ringspun cotton, 50% polyester)

Probably a dumb question as I know DTG is for mostly cotton only, but does anyone have experience printing on these tanks? Should I be changing my direction if these materials make up 98% of my sales?

Thanks!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

50/50 will be a problem, most of the bella stuff we've printed has been good. You're best to get some sample prints done on the shirts to see if it's up to what you'd expect.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We really like the Anvil 882L, it is a jersey knit 100% cotton tank.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

50/50 and 100% poly garments are no problem with the right pretreat and inks. We run a couple of Brother GT-541s and do tons of performance garments, triblends, and 50/50s. They turn out great, but you have to be careful for press marks.


----------



## leeches (May 12, 2014)

Bella heathers have never worked for me but the triblends turn out pretty well. Also when possible I don't print white underbase for black in the design. For some reason black never held in the wash for me unless the underbase was removed for that color. Maybe not an issue for your setup.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

KatieH said:


> I'm currently looking to move into DTG from heat transfer vinyl, but most of the shirts I sell are tanks - the Bella 8800 (65% polyester, 35% viscose) and the Next Level 6933 (50% ringspun cotton, 50% polyester)
> 
> Probably a dumb question as I know DTG is for mostly cotton only, but does anyone have experience printing on these tanks? Should I be changing my direction if these materials make up 98% of my sales?
> 
> Thanks!


We have awesome results on the 6933, although they say 50/50, I've always thought there cotton faced because they don't print like over 50/50's!

I'm not a huge fan of Bella shirt; I just printed a job on some again the other day...and I'm never really happy with the results; and the 8800 @ 65/35 is no good for DTG.

-Rob


----------



## kamski5 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey there,
Just curious...when you used HTV for the bella tanks, did you use regular vinyl like siser easyweed, or a special vinyl like a stretch easyweed? Those tanks do have a bit of a stretch to them, so that's why I am asking. I have just started offering these tanks to my customers. Any advice would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------

